# fli4l als ethernet router



## nils_r (4. September 2004)

also ich hab n alten rechner den ich mit fli4l eigentlich als router für den Internetzugang über ISDN aufsetzen will. Um da aber erstmal so generell durchzublicken will ich Fli4l erst mal im lokalen netzwerk als ethernet router einsitzen.
Also ich hab 3Clients und den Router.
Zum testen benutze ich die zwei clients und den router.
Der Router hat zwei NICs (192.168.0.1 und 192.168.1.1) die Clients sind jeweils in einem der Netze (CLient 1: 192.168.0.2; CLient 2; 192.168.1.2).

Ich habe die base.txt angepasst und die Diskette erstellt. Der Router bootet auch damit und die IPs der NICs sind richtig. Ich kann auch vom Router aus die NICs des Routers und die der Clients pingen.
Aber ich kann von den CLients nicht ins andere Netzwerk pingen (Client 1 mit der IP: 192.168.0.2 kann zwar den Router auf die IP 192.168.0.1 pingen aber nicht auf 192.168.1.1....) also Routet der Router nicht, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Die Pakete von einem Netz werden nicht ins andere weitergeleitet. 
woran liegt das?
ich poste die base.txt nochmal einzeln, da der beitrag sonst zu lang ist....


----------



## nils_r (4. September 2004)

*BASE.TXT IST ZU LANG :-(*

kann die base.txt leider nich posten, die ist viel zu lang. das forum erlaubt soviele zeichen nicht.
webspace hab ich leider auch nciht auf den ich verlinken könnte.
hat jemand dazu ne idee?
oder könnt ihr mir auch ohne die base.txt helfen?


----------



## JohannesR (5. September 2004)

Als Attachment anhaengen.


----------



## nils_r (5. September 2004)

*base.txt*

also hie rist endlich die base.txt als anhang


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. September 2004)

Hast du den bei deinen Clients (ich denk mal Windows) auch die IP deines Routers (die des jeweiligen Subnetzes) als Gateway eingetragen?
Btw. um dann auch über Hostnamen zu Pingen musst du DNS auf einem Fli4l Router aktivieren.

Gruß Homer


----------



## C Coder (11. September 2004)

Versuchs mal mit OPT_BRIDGE


----------

